# "Digging and not finding"



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2013)

The Badger and I took a trip up the line to Lebanon pa to meet up with fellow ABN member Dave Fertig. He works as a "demo man" what a cool job to have,knocking down old buildings. 
   When we arrived I noticed 2 young kids digging to the right of me."privy diggers in the rough"? that pit turned out to be to new, no bottles worth taking,but the pictures I took are definitely  keepers.

 After a while my mind switched from bottles to exploring these to old homes that will be destroyed in the up coming days.We checked out the crawl space but it was to dark to see anything with the little pen light we had so Dave F cut a hole in the kitchen floor with a chain saw,and then there was light.[]
  We only found shards of a blob and a hoods in there, but we really didn't dig to long.there was to much to explore. 

 It was a fun (cold) Feb day to get out and hook up with Dave and his boys.Its funny how kids don't care about the cold,it was 19 degrees with a slight breeze but the young ins could care less. Dressed in only hoodies and jeans,I heard one boy say "I am to hot"    goes to show you who was doing all the digging[]

 Dave make sure you chime in when that track loader rips into those yards. To bad the ground was so hard, we could have probed the death out of those lots.My old arms can only take so much.[8D]

 Thanks for the fun day. 

 One of the houses.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2013)

Cold?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2013)

Watch your step


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2013)

The nehibor kid,he kept saying "I weigh 115 pounds" []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2013)

Getting to the crawl space.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2013)

walla!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2013)

Look a Badger!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2013)

Stop messing around will you Dave F.[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 3, 2013)

Keep it up rick and daves gonna dig a hole with your name on it. hahaha! great pic.s


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 3, 2013)

That first house looks really nice!  It's a shame it's getting demo'd


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks ok on the outside,the inside looks like hell []


----------



## Dansalata (Feb 3, 2013)

GREAT PHOTOS!!!THAT BLUE HOUSE IS SWEET!!!


----------



## deacon_frost (Feb 3, 2013)

Cool old house, please tell me somebody is going to salvage all the trim ect


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> Keep it up rick and daves gonna dig a hole with your name on it. hahaha! great pic.s


 
 No problem,I hope there is some good bottles in it []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  deacon_frost
> 
> Cool old house, please tell me somebody is going to salvage all the trim ect


 
 I think Dave takes some of that stuff. He will have to chime in when he comes on.


----------



## toddrandolph (Feb 4, 2013)

What a shame. Such a nice old Italianate that looks in good shape, at least from the outside.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like a fun day Rick!


----------



## THE BADGER (Feb 4, 2013)

definitely had a fun time dave thanks for the invite.hope you get something when you knock it down.  badger


----------



## GACDIG (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks like good times Rick, Love the blue house. I think going through old houses is about as fun as digging.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GACDIG
> 
> Looks like good times Rick, Love the blue house. I think going through old houses is about as fun as digging.[]


 

 Everyone loves the blue house.They should have but a "For Sale as is" sign out instead of leveling it.[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice post with the kids and all.  Love that blue house too. 

 PD


----------



## rockbot (Feb 6, 2013)

That blue house looks better then mine! [8D][8|]

 I can see $$ in all that trim.


----------



## logueb (Feb 6, 2013)

Seems such a waste to demolish a house witch such a beautiful exterior.  But remodling the inside can run into big bucks quickly.  Sorry that the dig didn't  turn up any great finds.  Better luck next time.  Great post of the kids digging.  Buster


----------



## tftfan (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice pics. To bad about the cool old house. Kids dont get cold ! Just old farts like us do.


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for putting this post up, Rick.

 Been busy and tired here, so haven't been on here much.

 The blue house was pretty nice before we started.  Rick didn't get to see it before we started.  It wasn't my demo job, but through him I got the salvaged rights.  We stripped the attic floor and some of the second floor on the green house.  Plus the doors, hardware and trim.  We also took the attic floor joists and some of the rafters.

 Plus the pooper.

 I'll see if I can get some pics.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 8, 2013)

Whats up Dave

 You took the crapper???  Must have been a good one []


----------



## glass man (Feb 8, 2013)

GREAT POST RICK!!

 As a kid the heat didn't bother me either..Would play base ball most of a day in 100 or so summer heat!SUN BLOCK?In the early 60's we never even thought about it..my skin is paying for it now though!Jamie


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 10, 2013)

Of course I took the crapper home!

 What better "go with" for a bottle collector!


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 10, 2013)

a


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's Josh, the bottle collector, and his next younger brother Seth open'n-er-up.

 I'll try to get a pic of those shards from the crawl space.

 We didn't find anything and it was a tad on the cold side, but I was glad to get a chance to dig with you guys.  I have a lead on an early place outside Hershey.  I need to meet with the owner and see what I can work out.  It too has a standing pooper, but from the age of the house, there needs to be more then one.


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 10, 2013)

teaser pic

 I'll keep you posted on this one Rick.


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok.  One more pic from the attic.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> teaser pic
> 
> I'll keep you posted on this one Rick.


 
 Cool looks like a good one to explore. How old is that a satellite dish ?[]


----------



## sandchip (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh man, that's a neat looking place.


----------



## KBbottles (Feb 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Ok.  One more pic from the attic.


 If only all those jars and bottles were 50-100 years older!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  KBbottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I see some crocks in there


----------



## THE BADGER (Feb 11, 2013)

looks like there was a few meeses up in that attic.just like you said dave the odds will eventually be in your favor.  badger


----------



## deacon_frost (Feb 12, 2013)

Heck yea another cool spot looks like some easy pickins on some crocks too


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey Rick and Badger, 

 here's that well off the side of the blue house.  We pumped a couple feet of water out.  It had 3 feet of really good smelling muck, but little else.  Stupid wells.  I never found a good bottle in a well.


----------



## THE BADGER (Feb 15, 2013)

THATS WAY COOL DAVE,LOOKS A BIT DIFFERENT THAN IT DID THAT DAY.BUMMER THAT NOTHING WAS DOWN THERE THOUGH.ODDS ARE GETTIN BETTER DUDE.  BADGER


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Hey Rick and Badger,
> 
> here's that well off the side of the blue house.  We pumped a couple feet of water out.  It had 3 feet of really good smelling muck, but little else.  Stupid wells.  I never found a good bottle in a well.


 

 Just caught this pic. At least you got a cool pic from it Dave. I love the look of stone and brick lined pits. Like I always say,"A cool picture from a pit is better then nothing" []


----------

